# MUD Guards



## Bikerjd (Nov 21, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find a set of Mud Guards to fit a 2003 Sportsman 400.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Try this link...http://www.kolpinpowersports.com/:rockn:


----------



## Bikerjd (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info. This site only goes back to 2005. I have a 2003, Don't know if they are differant or not. But these are what I am looking for.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

You welcome Bud...i'm sure they did'nt change the body style to really make a difference....but they have some nice things there to choose from...MUDDIE49


----------

